# Tarpon Specialist in Crystal River/Homasassa



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Anyone with guide experience over there for this area?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I booked with Capt Charlie Harris & also Capt Johnaton Hamilton is anyone happens upon this thread. I will post a report when I get back.

Here is his website:
http://homosassa-redfishing.com/
https://captainjhamilton.com/


----------



## blfuller123 (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a couple of guide buddies in Crystal River, PM my if you want their info.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Had a great 1st adventure in Homassasa FL. The 1st day we fished with crab on spinning tackle and the next day with Fly. They we really running on the 1st day with (2) fish. The next day not so much the wind picked up and they were not coming up to the top. While is was slow we went red fishing for about an hour and picked up my 1st snook. I got two check marks on my bucket list.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Here is a GoPro of my buddies 80lber on spinning gear.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That's awesome!

I grew up fishing those areas, and never did hang a snook or a tarpon!

Very nicely done!


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice work my friend.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

Sweet!.........
Can you elaborate on the spinning reel set up?
Thanks. .... ICM


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Ice Cream Man said:


> Sweet!.........
> Can you elaborate on the spinning reel set up?
> Thanks. .... ICM


I really liked the setups the guide had for spinning rigs. Im going to get that reel.

Reel = Shimano Spheros 8000 w/ 40# braid, 60# flouro leader (about $175)
Rod = St Croix Med/Heavy and I think about 7' maybe 8'


----------



## Doghouse2 (Sep 10, 2005)

Mind sharing what kind of lures you were casting on the spinning rods?


----------

